# Was zieht 2017 bei euch ein oder aus



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Habt ihr schon für 2017 euren Besatz geplant ??

Bei mir werden 4 oder 5 Koi ausziehen und dafür kommen 3 neue dazu.
Ausziehen werden:
Showa ca. 57cm - Kohaku mit schimi 60cm  - Shiro Muji (weiser Koi) 60 cm - Yamabuky 60 cm bei dem letzten kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden.

die Neuzugänge sind:

Ein Kohaku von Danishi ca. 62cm (schon sicher)
und dann noch 2 Showa
Einer der beiden Showa als Kindai der andere mit viel schwarz Anteil.

Bin mal gespannt was bei euch alles passiert


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2017)

nur Einzug alle >70cm
Showa Momotaro, Konishe
Beni von Marusaka
Sanke Maruyama


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Hi Torsten die beiden Showa und die Sanke passen genau in mein Beuteschema 

Echt super Koi die du dir da ausgesucht Hast


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hi Torsten die beiden Showa und die Sanke passen genau in mein Beuteschema
> 
> Echt super Koi die du dir da ausgesucht Hast



danke, darfst sie dir gerne angucken kommen (ich packe auch die Kescher, die Angel und alles andere weit weg)....


----------



## muh.gp (13. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe mir einen Goshiki gegönnt, allerdings wird er in 2017 nicht einziehen...  
da ich dieses Jahr den Teich ausbaue, darf er noch ein Jahr in Japan wachsen. 

  

Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich...


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Die würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen
leider wohnst du soweit weg.
Aber mach dir mal keine Gedanken wegen den Keschern
Ich würde dann meine mitbringen


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Goshiki gegönnt, allerdings wird er in 2017 nicht einziehen...
> da ich dieses Jahr den Teich ausbaue, darf er noch ein Jahr in Japan wachsen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 178247
> ...



auch sehr gut, da bin ich aber gespannt wenn der aus Japan kommt....


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ich würde dann meine mitbringen



woher wußte ich das jetzt schon wieder???


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Hi Holger

Auch ein schönes Kerlchen.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was der in dem einen Jahr in Japan noch zulegt.
Wie groß ist der jetzt?

Man sagt ja die Koi die hier in Deutschland großgezogen werden hängen ca. ein Jahr in der Größe gegen die Aufzucht in Japan zurück.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Den Kohaku von Torazo 67 cm hatte ich mir am Ende des Jahres noch schnell gegönnt.
schwimmt aber schon im Teich

Da ist was schief gelaufen mit dem Bild ??


----------



## muh.gp (13. Feb. 2017)

Na dann fragt mal mich, wie gespannt ich bin... 

Habe den Koi bereits im November erstanden, damals gerade Nisai und 44 cm groß. Und es ist ein Mädel. 

Wenn ich mir das Bild ansehe, wird ein langes Jahr...


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Nochmal


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Glaube ich das dies ein langes Jahr wird 
Schätze mal der kommt mit ca. 60cm + - 2cm an wenn er in den Teichen groß gezogen wird.


----------



## muh.gp (14. Feb. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Glaube ich das dies ein langes Jahr wird
> Schätze mal der kommt mit ca. 60cm + - 2cm an wenn er in den Teichen groß gezogen wird.



Damit könnte ich gut leben... 

Mal sehen, vielleicht gehe ich ihn ja im Frühjahr 2018 besuchen...


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2017)

Tosa seine sind natürlich richtige Granaten.

Der Goshiki wäre nicht so meins, trotzdem glückwunsch @muh.gp ! 

Der Torazo gefällt mir auch sehr gut! 

Ich selber bin auch ein wenig auf der Suche nach einem Kohaku.
Ob Tosai oder Nisai bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. 
Und sollte das Budget reichen, bin ich noch einem Kawarimono auch nicht abgeneigt.

Voraussetzung ist aber das der Teich bis Mai/Juni fertig wird! 
Sonst gibbet dieses Jahr keinen Fisch mehr! 
Noch ein Jahr Hälterung habe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Michael H (14. Feb. 2017)

Morsche

Bei mir werden auch 7-8 aus der Kreisklasse ausziehen und Stand bis jetzt ebenso viele wieder von der Kreisklasse einziehen .
Kohaku
Koromo
Showa
Goshiki


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Bei mir werden auch 7-8 aus der Kreisklasse ausziehen und Stand bis jetzt ebenso viele wieder von der Kreisklasse einziehen .
> Kohaku
> ...


Ich hab früher auch mal Kreisklasse gespielt Micha.
Da braucht sich auch keiner für rechtfertigen! 

Über Bilder freue ich mich trotzdem wenn es so weit ist!


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2017)

also ich unterscheide nicht zwischen CL und Kreisklasse.

Meine Kreisklasse (einige der eigenen Nachzuchten, denn einige haben sich in die Bundesliga entwickelt) dürfen alle bei uns bleiben, denn auch diese haben wir ins Herz geschlossen.

Wenn wir jedoch was neues holen, dann leider CL sofern diese bezahlbar sind und im Rahmen des selbst gesteckten Budgets bleiben. Z.B. ist den Benikiko im Interesse meiner Frau, jedoch mit 85cm auch der größte aus der Charge. Der braucht nur etwas mehr Futter und wird spätestens Ende 2017 richtig gut aussehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Feb. 2017)

@tosa: Wann wird Dein Teich endlich mal größer gebaut? Sehr nette Neuzugänge bei Euch!


----------



## fiseloer (14. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich hab früher auch mal Kreisklasse gespielt Micha.
> Da braucht sich auch keiner für rechtfertigen!



Wie meinst Du das jetzt ?


----------



## koiteich1 (14. Feb. 2017)

Das soll heißen das man am Anfang Koi in der unteren Preisklasse gekauft hat.
Aber wie der Virus halt mal ist will man immer was besseres haben.
War bei mir genau so.
Hatte auch immer den Kopf geschüttelt wenn mir einer erzählt hat was er für den Koi bezahlt hat.
Später hab ich dann auch mehr ausgegeben und dafür eben nur einen Koi im Jahr gekauft.
Der Vorteil bei Nisai oder noch besser Sansai ist halt das man schon sehen kann wo die reise hin geht.
bei den Tosai ist das meist nur zocken.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2017)

Ne Fußball meinte ich 

Bei Koi bin ich erst Bezirksliga


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> @tosa: Wann wird Dein Teich endlich mal größer gebaut? Sehr nette Neuzugänge bei Euch!



komm vorbei, Spaten, Schippe und Schubkarre stehen bereit für dich


----------



## koiteich1 (14. Feb. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> komm vorbei, Spaten, Schippe und Schubkarre stehen bereit für dich



Ach ja und ich muss mein Kescher selbst mitbringen


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ach ja und ich muss mein Kescher selbst mitbringen



besser ist......


----------



## pyro (15. Feb. 2017)

Ich werde dieses Jahr weiterhin dem Schachtelhalm den Kampf ansagen.

Einst als kleiner Busch eingesetzt überwuchert diese Planze inzwischen den gesamten Flachwasser- und Uferbereich und drängt andere Pflanzen wie __ Sumpfdotterblume, Gauklerblume usw. zurück.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Feb. 2017)

Der Schmetterling soll Platz machen.....


----------



## der_odo (17. Feb. 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich überlege auch schon ein paar Kollegen aus dem "Erstbesatz" weiter zu vermitteln, da der "Anspruch" doch gehörig gestiegen ist.
Der mittlere kohaku aus dem Avatar, ein shusui, ein ochiba (mitterweile 90% soragoi) und eine dunkelbraune NZ sollen, wenn dieses Jahr möglich, gegen einen großen Kollegen getauscht werden.
So ein schöner Showa wie Tosa zeigt, fehlt noch, aber neben meinem dicken Chagoi würde ich auch noch gerne einen größeren zahmen Karashigoi haben.
Mal schauen, das Jahr ist ja noch jung.


----------



## tosa (17. Feb. 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> größeren zahmen Karashigoi



ja, die machen Fun, habe 3 von den Biestern im Teich. Ochiba ist aber auch sehr schön handzahm zu bekommen...

ja, die beiden Showa sind schon nen Kracher, ich freu mich richtig auf die 4


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe ein KI und ein HI Utsuri schwimmen die richtig handzahm sind.
Den KI Utsuri benutze ich immer zum Kontrollabstrich.
Der schwimmt auf die Hand wo ich ihn dann anhebe und den Abstrich mache.
Wenn man solche Kandidaten im Teich hat und dann auch noch ein bisschen Geduld bekommt man die andere Bande auch noch an die Hand.


----------



## der_odo (18. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Armin,
bei mir ist das ähnlich:
die Chagoi-Dame ist zwar der dickste Brocken und ist auch handzahm, aber mein Hi Utsuri kann ich sogar aus dem Teich heben. Dann zappelt er zwar (ist ja auch doof so ganz außerhalb des Wassers) schwimmt aber nur einmal im Kreis und kommt wieder bettelnder Weise an. 
Schade ist nur, dass sich schwarze Schuppenränder auf dem Hi geblidet haben, dadurch wirkt das Rot etwas "schmuddelig". Dabei hatte er so schöne Abgrenzungen wie dein Avatar-Utsuri.
Die meisten anderen Koi sind durch die beiden Koi auch zahm geworden und lassen sich ein wenig berühren.
Aber egal wie schön/hochwertig die anderen Koi sein mögen, die beiden superzahmen sind die Lieblinge.

Auch wenn so ein showa noch fehlt und sehr verlockend aussieht, würde ich lieber noch einen (super) handzahmen Koi dazu setzen und da ist die Warscheinlichkeit bei einem Karashigoi einfach höher. Hier sind ein paar (unbezahlbare) Traumfische bei meinem Dealer: * defekter Link entfernt *

Der Ochiba war eher ein Reinfall: ich wollte ein zahmes/gefräßiges "Wachstummonster" wie überall beschrieben und bekomme einen schüchternen, zarghaft fressenden Karpfen, der auch noch seine braune Farbe verliert. (2014 mit ca. 20cm gekauft und hat jetzt höchstens die 40er Marke geknackt)


----------



## Michael H (18. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Das ihr die immer Handzahm wollt . 
Für was soll das gut sein ..?


----------



## Teich4You (18. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das ihr die immer Handzahm wollt .
> Für was soll das gut sein ..?


Aus welchem Grund hast du eigentlich Koi?


----------



## Michael H (18. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund hast du eigentlich Koi?


Hallo

Achso , wenn das so ist mach ich wohl was Falsch die ganzen Jahre .....


----------



## Teich4You (18. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Achso , wenn das so ist mach ich wohl was Falsch die ganzen Jahre .....


Warum hast du Koi?  Was macht dir daran Spaß? War doch eine einfache Frage.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Feb. 2017)

Also bei mir ziehen keine Koi aus, auch meine alten mit im Teich schwimmenden Goldfische/__ Shubunkin, die ich noch aus den Anfangszeiten habe, haben für immer ein Bleiberecht!
Gleiche gilt natürlich für unseren Glubschi (Black Moor) 16 Jahre alt. 

Zu meinen Koi: Es sind alle handzahm & lassen sich ohne Probleme streicheln.
Mäxchen ist mein absoluter Liebling (Chagoi). Ihn kann ich ohne Probleme hochheben bzw, herausnehmen.
Er lässt eigentlich alles mit sich machen. Wechselt man die Teichseite, schwimmt er mit.

Dennoch wird es dieses Jahr Auszüge geben, der __ Goldfisch Nachwuchs muss raus, wird zu viel & bringt mir Unruhe in den Teich.

Dann gibt es, wenn alles klappt auch einen Koizugang.
Ochiba von Konishi - Männlich Anfang 2015 geboren.
Derzeit 65 cm Groß.


----------



## koiteich1 (18. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Das ihr die immer Handzahm wollt .
> Für was soll das gut sein ..?



gibt doch nichts schöneres wenn deine Koi zutraulich sind und nicht gleich die biege machen wenn du mal ins Wasser langst.
mir macht es Spaß zu sehen wie einer nach dem anderen zahm wird und man die dann aus der Hand füttern kann.
Aber es braucht auch sehr viel Geduld.

Für was das gut ist:
die Koi sind nicht so scheu und das hat den Vorteil das wenn man mal einen rausfangen muss es wesentlich einfacher geht.
Ich brauche bei den meisten meiner Koi keine 2 Min bis der in der Wanne sitzt.
Vor dem Kescher haben bis auf 3 Stück keine Angst.
Die Angst oder das Erschrecken habe ich denen genommen in dem ich des öffteren mal den Kescher nur einfach so in den Teich gehängt habe und die Koi dann gemerkt haben das da ja nichts passiert.
Aber auch das braucht Geduld

Aber es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen in wie weit er sich mit seinen Koi beschäftigt oder beschäftigen will.


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2017)

Hat aber auch den Nachteil, dass sie bei evtl. Fressfeinden am Ufer stehen und auf Futter warten


----------



## Michael H (18. Feb. 2017)

Hallo
Kuschelt ihr mit euren Koi und ich mit meiner Frau .


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Feb. 2017)

Ich kuschel auch mit meinen Koi und dem Hund, aber das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich solo bin.

Eventuell zieht bei mir auch noch einer oder zwei meiner Koi aus dem Altbestand aus. Welcher genau weiß ich noch nicht, aber wahrscheinlich von meinen Nachzuchten aus 2008, die sich größenmäßig nicht so optimal entwickelt haben. Also Koi für etwas kleinere Teiche.

Da ich dieses Jahr einen Teil meiner Nachzuchten aus 2016 groß ziehen will, habe ich mir überlegt, dass nochmal 4 oder 5 Tosai einziehen werden. Die werden dann zusammen mit meinen 1 jährigen im vorderen Teich groß gezogen. Was genau weiß ich noch nicht. Eventuell noch ein Kujaku, Yamabuki, Goshiki. Mal sehen was mein Koidealer so mitgebracht hat.


----------



## tosa (18. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hat aber auch den Nachteil, dass sie bei evtl. Fressfeinden am Ufer stehen und auf Futter warten



darum sollte das Ufer steil abfallend sein


----------



## tosa (18. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Kuschelt ihr mit euren Koi und ich mit meiner Frau .



meine Frau und ich kuscheln auch mit den Koi!


----------



## koiteich1 (18. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hat aber auch den Nachteil, dass sie bei evtl. Fressfeinden am Ufer stehen und auf Futter warten



Deswegen sieht es im Sommer so aus:


----------



## muh.gp (19. Feb. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Deswegen sieht es im Sommer so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 178359



Gut gegen Fressfeinde, schlecht für die Temperatur... aber sieht nach einem sonnigen Plätzchen aus, da sollte es trotz Segel angenehme "Koi-Wohlfühlen-Temperaturen" geben.


----------



## koiteich1 (20. Feb. 2017)

Ja das Plätzchen ist sogar sehr sonnig.
Eine wohlfühltemperatur für die Koi kommt da allemal zustande.
Ca. 25-26 grad je nach WW


----------



## Teich4You (23. Feb. 2017)

Micha hat immer noch nicht beantwortet warum er Koi hält und was Ihn daran reizt.


----------



## muh.gp (23. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Micha hat immer noch nicht beantwortet warum er Koi hält und was Ihn daran reizt.



Ich denke, dass Micha uns keine Rechenschaft schuldig ist. Ich weiß nur, dass er alles für seine Koi tut und ein echter Technikfreak ist. Ach ja, und er hat einen Baum ihm Teich... (sorry, Micha, aber einmal im Jahr sollte erlaubt sein...   )


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ach ja, und er hat einen Baum ihm Teich...


Nicht mehr lange, dann hat er einen trockenen Strunk im Teich.


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange, dann hat er einen trockenen Strunk im Teich.


Morsche

Abwarten .....


----------



## Teich4You (24. Feb. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Micha uns keine Rechenschaft schuldig ist.


Rechenschaft...hört sich wieder so hart an.
Ich habe normal gefragt, weil es mich interessiert und verwundert das er zB keinen Wert auf zahme Koi legt.
Und ich dachte gerade deshalb ist man im Forum....weil man gemeinsame Interesse austauscht. 



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass er alles für seine Koi tut und ein echter Technikfreak ist


Du brauchst ihn nicht zu verteidigen. 
Vor allem soll das von mir nicht als Angriff gewertet werden.
Das denken wahrscheinlich wieder einige.
Hier soll auch kein Teich, oder irgendwelche Koi abgewertet werden.

Es war eine ganz normale Frage.


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Floh, das hobby teilen geht halt nicht bei allen soweit das sie sich gar koi anschaffen und dann auch noch mit ihnen Kuscheln wollen.
Für mich sind es "nur" nett anzusehende Fische , welche vei Not am Mann auch in fie Pfanne wandern könnten.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> welche viel Not am Mann auch in die Pfanne wandern könnten.


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Leut'z

Ihr habt mal wieder Probleme , wird echt Zeit das ihr wieder raus in den Garten zum Spielen dürft .

Nur weil ich das nicht brauchen das mir die Koi aus der Hand fressen , kommt HIER die Frage warum ich überhaupt Koi habe / halte . Kann ja sein das ich mir Irre , denke aber nicht das bei jedem Koi Halter das ein unbedingtes MUß sein Muß.
Vorallem will ich auch nicht das jeder der bei mir am Teich ist seine Hand da reinsteckt . Mach ich ja auch nicht bei einem Fremden Teich .

1. Habe ich meine Pumpen im Teich ( Pumpenkammer )
2. Kann so ein FI auch mal eine Macke haben ( wer testet das schon Jeden Monat )

Bin wie fast alle hier vom __ Goldfisch zum Koi gekommen und die hab ich auch nicht mit der Hand gefütter't .
Für mich sind das schöne Fische die ich aber nicht auf die Hand nehmen muß .
Jeder übt sein Hobby auf seine Art aus , ich eben so .
Wenn mir die Koi nicht gefallen würden wäre ich vom Frühjahr bis zum Spätjahr nicht  Täglich fast 1 Stunde am Teich um dies und das zu machen ( und da ist das Fütter'n noch gar nicht mit eingerechnet ) .

So das sollte reichen , widmet euch wieder wichtigeren Sache.....

P.S. Heute hab ich auch wieder eine halbe Stunde Skimmer gespielt . Wird Zeit das der Wind nachlässt .


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S. Heute hab ich auch wieder eine halbe Stunde Skimmer gespielt . *Wird Zeit das der Wind nachlässt*



he Michael du hättest schreiben müssen :

Wird Zeit das ich mal einen ordentlichen Skimmer montiere


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Feb. 2017)

Mit einer Abdeckung wäre dies auch nicht passiert, Micha


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> he Michael du hättest schreiben müssen :
> 
> Wird Zeit das ich mal einen ordentlichen Skimmer montiere


Hallo
Ich hab ja einen Skimmer Anschluß , der ist aber im kleinen Becken und irgend so ein Typ musste zwischen den Becken ja ne Mauer reinziehen nur weil er keine Folie kleben konnte .



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Mit einer Abdeckung wäre dies auch nicht passiert, Micha


Wenn es dumm gelaufen wäre wär die dann auch noch weggeflogen.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Feb. 2017)

Bei Skimmern, kann ich nicht mitreden, hatte noch nie einen im Betrieb & immer eine saubere WO.
Bei deinen Baulichen-Fähigkeiten Micha, hättest du die Abdeckung doch mit Leichtigkeit gegen Sturm befestigt 

Unsere Abdeckung gibt es nun seit 3 Jahren, letztes Jahr wurde Sie nicht mal abgebaut & hat bisher jeden Sturm standgehalten.


----------



## muh.gp (24. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> ...nur weil er keine Folie kleben konnte.



Nicht konnte, Micha, du hast dich einfach nicht getraut...


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Bei Skimmern, kann ich nicht mitreden, hatte noch nie einen im Betrieb & immer eine saubere WO.
> Bei deinen Baulichen-Fähigkeiten Micha, hättest du die Abdeckung doch mit Leichtigkeit gegen Sturm befestigt
> 
> Unsere Abdeckung gibt es nun seit 3 Jahren, letztes Jahr wurde Sie nicht mal abgebaut & hat bisher jeden Sturm standgehalten.


Hallo
Im Hinterkopf hab ich da schon was , finde aber nichts auf den Baustellen wo ich unterwegs bin ....


muh.gp schrieb:


> Nicht konnte, Micha, du hast dich einfach nicht getraut...


Versucht hab ich es ja und bin Kläglich Gescheiter't . Auf die Klebe Nähte hät ich nie und nimmer vertraut ...


----------



## muh.gp (24. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Versucht hab ich es ja und bin Kläglich Gescheiter't . Auf die Klebe Nähte hät ich nie und nimmer vertraut ...



Ich hoffe, dass ich es hinkriege... ist ja "nur" EPDM...


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Feb. 2017)

Ich persönlich würde es mir auch nicht zutrauen & wohl jemanden dafür beauftragen.
Nicht dass nach Fertigstellung inkl. Füllung mit Wasser + Fische doch noch eine Naht wieder aufgeht..
Sowas passiert ja dann meistens auch zu den unpassendsten Zeiten!


----------



## Rickert545 (25. Feb. 2017)

Das übliche, 50 cm Kois in schönen bunten Farben. Bei uns kümmert sich jedoch die Frau um sowas, ich mag die Fische sehr, habe aber wenig Ahnung von den verschiedenen Sorten


----------



## koile (25. Feb. 2017)

@Rickert545 , Hallo , es wäre schön ein wenig mehr von Dir zu erfahren! 
Z.b. Deinen Vornamen, etwas über Deinen Teich, Deine Fische.
Und Dein Profil könntest Du auch eintragen. 
Dann wüsten auch andere mit wem sie es zu tun haben.
Im voraus herzlichen Dank !
Und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Feb. 2017)

koile schrieb:


> @Rickert545 , Hallo , es wäre schön ein wenig mehr von Dir zu erfahren!
> Z.b. Deinen Vornamen, etwas über Deinen Teich, Deine Fische.
> Und Dein Profil könntest Du auch eintragen.
> Dann wüsten auch andere mit wem sie es zu tun haben.
> ...


Immer diese Stalker


----------



## koile (25. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Immer diese Stalker



Sorry , aber wen meinst Du mit Stalker .


----------



## tosa (26. Feb. 2017)

die nächsten Neuzugänge, aber in den Teich kommen die nicht; 2. Bild oben lins


----------



## koile (26. Feb. 2017)

Moin, ist das eine Serval-Katze?
 Ist aber auch egal , sehr schönes Tier , jetzt hast Du dann auch jemanden der Dir die Fische fängt


----------



## troll20 (26. Feb. 2017)

Gerd das sind doch die verkleideten Wachhunde, aber pssssssst


----------



## Geisy (26. Feb. 2017)

Bei uns darf im Teich alles bleiben was da ist, nur wir ziehen aus und nach der Renovierung wieder ein.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Feb. 2017)

Bei uns ist letzte Woche das eingezogen 

  

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Feb. 2017)

Am EMS scheint er nach dem Winter nicht zu leiden. Hübscher Kerl, was ist das für einer?


----------



## troll20 (26. Feb. 2017)

Roland, dis is ne Lady


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Roland, 

falls du den Hund meinst ist es eine Hündin, 2 Jahre alt aus dem Tierschutzverein. Vermutlich ein Landseer Mix Mix, genau ist das nicht zu sagen. 
Ein Koi zieht allerdings im Frühjahr auch noch ein, Foto habe ich nicht , der paddelt noch beim Händler. 

LG Heike


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Feb. 2017)

Hallo, 

nachdem ich jetzt mal durch das Eis sehe, da es nur noch ganz dünn ist, kann ich sagen, dass sehr viele kleine koi und Goldies ausziehen werden. 

Wenn jemand welche haben will, einfach melden. Vorbeikommen und rausfischen

5-10 cm groß.


----------



## tosa (26. Feb. 2017)

koile schrieb:


> Moin, ist das eine Serval-Katze?
> Ist aber auch egal , sehr schönes Tier , jetzt hast Du dann auch jemanden der Dir die Fische fängt



nein, leider nicht, 2 Bengalkatzen Mädchen, da dieses Jahr unser Bengal-Kater nach 18 Jahren verstorben ist. Wer die Rasse kennt weiß wie still es in einem Haus ohne sein kann....

Und Troll, ja, wenn die groß sind passen die mit den restlichen 6 Geschwistern auf das du nicht heimlich über den Zaun kletterst. der 10kg Kater weiß was ungebetener Besuch ist!


----------



## Alfii147 (23. März 2017)

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr, 2 Chagoi (Tosai) von Marusei gesichert, in VHQ Qualität.
Manche kennen diese vielleicht, es gibt auch einige Berichte in diversen Foren darüber bzw. über deren Werdegang (z.B. als Nisai bis zu 70 cm).

Eventuell findet sich auch noch ein 3ter Neuzugang, diesmal aber was etwas größeres..


----------



## koiteich1 (23. März 2017)

Bilder


----------



## Alfii147 (23. März 2017)

Damit kann ich leider noch nicht dienen, sind noch in Japan.
Import ist derzeit der 6.4.


----------



## muh.gp (23. März 2017)

Ich habe dann auch nochmals zugeschlagen... 

Ai-goromo von Konishi, weiblich, Nisai und 43 cm. Wie schon der Goshiki bleibt auch diese Dame wegen dem Umbau am Teich ein weiteres Jahr in Japan. Aber während der Goshiki im Glashaus eincheckt, darf die Goromo-Dame in den Naturreich. Ich bin mächtig gespannt, wie sich die beiden Koi entwickeln und hoffe auf ein


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. März 2017)

Hi,

bei mir warten alle !!! Koi (sind zum Glück nur noch 4) auf die Ausreise - die sollten ja eigentlich schon letztes Jahr weg gehen (daneben __ fliegen auch die rund 40 Goldrotfeder und 3 __ Shubunkin raus)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (24. März 2017)

Und das traust du dich hier zu schreiben? 

Für was machen die denn Platz? Mehr Pflanzen und Amphibien oder hat das andere Gründe?


----------



## Boxerfan (24. März 2017)

Hallo, bei mir sind gestern unerwartet 4 Koi von 20 - 30 cm Länge eingezogen. Habe die Kerlchen im Schrebergarten eines Bekannten gesehen, in einem Becken von ca. 1,5 Meter Länge, 1 Meter breite und 1 Meter Tiefe. Konnte ich nicht so prickelnd finden, habe sie ihm abgekauft und zu meinen gesetzt. (300 Meter Luftlinie Transportweg)


----------



## muh.gp (24. März 2017)

Boxerfan schrieb:


> Hallo, bei mir sind gestern unerwartet 4 Koi von 20 - 30 cm Länge eingezogen. Habe die Kerlchen im Schrebergarten eines Bekannten gesehen, in einem Becken von ca. 1,5 Meter Länge, 1 Meter breite und 1 Meter Tiefe. Konnte ich nicht so prickelnd finden, habe sie ihm abgekauft und zu meinen gesetzt. (300 Meter Luftlinie Transportweg)



Dann drücke ich mal ganz fest die Daumen, dass das ohne Quarantäne und bei den jetzigen Temperaturen gut geht. Gut beobachten, etwas Salz könnte auch helfen und bei Auffälligkeiten schnell handeln.


----------



## koiteich1 (24. März 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Aber während der Goshiki im Glashaus eincheckt, darf die Goromo-Dame in den Naturreich. Ich bin mächtig gespannt, wie sich die beiden Koi entwickeln und hoffe auf ein



Da bin ich echt auch gespannt drauf.
Besonders auf das Wachstum.
Da ja beide gleich groß sind (bis auf ein cm) gibt e4s ein spannendes Rennen.
Tippe jetzt einfach mal das der Goromo mit ca. 58-60 cm und der Goshiki mit ca. 55cm bei dir ankommen.


----------



## muh.gp (24. März 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich echt auch gespannt drauf.
> Besonders auf das Wachstum.
> Da ja beide gleich groß sind (bis auf ein cm) gibt e4s ein spannendes Rennen.
> Tippe jetzt einfach mal das der Goromo mit ca. 58-60 cm und der Goshiki mit ca. 55cm bei dir ankommen.



Ja, mit der Richtung wäre ich zufrieden... 

Ich werde berichten, wenn dies vermutlich ewig lange Jahr vorbei ist.


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2017)

Auch dieses Jahr gilt dem Schachtelhalm mein Kampf... welch ein Unkraut. 

Ich will das aus dem Teich und Ufergraben haben. Der kleine Schachtelhalm überwuchert alles, das hab ich so nicht gewusst...


----------



## Teich4You (10. Apr. 2017)

pyro schrieb:


> Auch dieses Jahr gilt dem Schachtelhalm mein Kampf... welch ein Unkraut.
> 
> Ich will das aus dem Teich und Ufergraben haben. Der kleine Schachtelhalm überwuchert alles, das hab ich so nicht gewusst...


Und das ist bei dir im Koiteich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und das ist bei dir im Koiteich?


 Hi Florian,

warum denn net

wenn ich z.B das ganze Riesenhechtkraut bei mir im Teich sehe was sich die letzen 6 Jahre von einem 12 x 12cm Container auf > 20qm2 ausgebreitet hat. Da müßte auch bald mal gerodet werden


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2017)

Frank du hast eindeutig zuwenig Koi im Wasser


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Frank du hast eindeutig zuwenig Koi im Wasser



nee, liegt eher daran das sie, weil se net in einem sterilen, blanken Koipool untergebraucht sind, die Pflanzen links liegen lassen. Die haben keine Langeweile weil sie ja überall im Teich im Bodengrund buddeln können wie die Weltmeister


----------



## Teich4You (10. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> warum denn net


Es ging mir weniger um die Pflanzen, als eher darum ob er einen Koiteich hat. 
Konnte da keine Infos finden und bin im Grunde nur neugierig.
War vielleicht komisch formuliert die Frage.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es ging mir weniger um die Pflanzen, als eher darum ob er einen Koiteich hat.
> 
> War vielleicht komisch formuliert die Frage.



da haste Recht

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (12. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und das ist bei dir im Koiteich?


Warum Koiteich?

Ich hab keine Kois im Teich... verstehe die Aussage nicht ganz.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Apr. 2017)

Weil es hier, eigentlich um Koi geht ..


----------



## pyro (12. Apr. 2017)

Ups, ich merke es gerade selber.... tut mir leid, war ein Fehler meinerseits...


----------



## santos (13. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir sind gestern zwei neue Koi eingezogen. Jeweils von Konishi 

Ein schöner Tosai/bald Nisai Kohaku 28cm
Und ein schöner Kujaku tosai/bald Nisai von 30cm.

Meine Bilder sind leider zu groß zum Hochladen 

MfG 
Santos


----------



## Teich4You (13. Apr. 2017)

Hey Santos, lade dir einfach mal paint.net runter.
Darin das Bild öffnen und als JPG nochmal speichern.
Dann wird man gefragt welche Qualität von 1-100%.
Einfach mal paar Prozente runter regeln und die Bilder werden viel kleiner vom Speicherplatz.
Die Größe kann man natürlich auch ändern.

Würde die Fische echt gerne sehen.


----------



## santos (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, so jetzt die Bilder meiner neuen Teichbewohner

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (17. Apr. 2017)

Meine 3 Neuzugänge für dieses Jahr. 
1. Goshiki von Konischi, ca. 12 cm
2. Kujaku von Sakazume, ca. 17 cm
3. Kin Kabuto von Hirasawa, ca. 49 cm

Insgesamt habe ich jetzt 8 Koi im Teich, von 12-49 cm, mehr sollen es dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht werden, aber vll findet man ja irgendwo nochmal einen schönen Koi, unverhofft kommt schließlich oft. 

Eingesetzt wurden die Fische bei ca. 15 Grad Wassertemperatur, im Moment schneit es bei uns, hoffe das Wasser kühlt in dieser Woche nicht zu sehr ab und den Fischen macht es nichts aus.


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2017)

Leute, habt mehr Geduld! Das Einsetzen von Koi bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ist echt riskant! 

Sicher hat so mancher jetzt schon die "magische Grenze" von 16 Grad erreicht, aber ohne Abdeckung und Heizung ist die bei den Aussichten für die kommenden Tage kaum zu halten. Und nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn durch den Stress des Zusetzens jetzt auch noch Temperaturschwankungen dazu kommen. 

Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass nichts passiert. Aber bitte zukünftig einfach warten, bis die Temperaturen wirklich stabil sind und nicht nur ein paar Tage...


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2017)

santos schrieb:


> Hallo, so jetzt die Bilder meiner neuen Teichbewohner
> 
> Danke für den Tipp
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 180364 Anhang anzeigen 180365



Schöne Fische! Gratulation! Aber bitte lasse das Maßband beim nächsten mal draußen. Scharfes Metall, aufgeregte Neuzugänge, eine hektische Bewegung und ruckzuck sind die Koi verletzt...


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Apr. 2017)

Na jetzt kommt langsam Bewegung rein 

Noch 10 Tage dann kann ich meinen Kohakuauch abholen.
Der kommt aber erstmal in Quarantäne und bis das rum ist sollten die Temperaturen stabil sein.


----------



## der_odo (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo Armin,
und, Kohaku gut angekommen?
Heute war Koisaisonfest bei meinem Dealer. Ich konnte nicht widerstehen:

ein Doitsu showa und ein karashi sinds geworden

meine Frau wollte was buntes und ich einen großen... nun sind es zwei "Kleinere" statt ein "Großer" geworden. Mal schauen, wie sich der Karashi dieses Jahr entwickelt.

Beide sitzen schön bei 16-17°C im Quarantänebecken! Jetzt noch eine Woche warten, dann gibts auch die ersten Happen Futter


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Mai 2017)

Züchter? Daten ? Fotos?


----------



## der_odo (6. Mai 2017)

Morgen...


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Mai 2017)

Hi Christian
Der Kohaku schwimmt in meiner IH
Bilder werde ich auch morgen einstellen.
Habs vergessen.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Mai 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Heute war Koisaisonfest bei meinem Dealer. Ich konnte nicht widerstehen:


Liest sich so, als wärst du auch in Braunschweig gewesen.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Liest sich so, als wärst du auch in Braunschweig gewesen.


Ob wir nun mehr Bilder vom Super Red Karashi bekommen? 

Aber er hat ja kleinere gekauft.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Mai 2017)

So hier mal Bilder von der Kohaku Dame:
Züchter Nagoshi 4 Jahre 67cm
Zur Zeit noch bei molligen 20° in der IH.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Mai 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich...


Getreu diesem Motto habe ich Anfang der Woche einen Chagoi Tosai der Marusei Koifarm erworben.
Laut Händler VHQ. Er wird weitere 12 Monate in einem Azukari Projekt beim Händler bleiben und dann mit etwas Glück als Nisai mit rund 60cm bei mir einziehen wo er dann hoffentlich nach einem weiteren Sommer als +70cm Sansai schwimmt. Soweit der Plan.


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2017)

Pläne sind schön.
Aber ist dein Teich bis dahin auch fertig. 
Schreibst ja nichts mehr vom Baufortschritt???


----------



## Teich4You (7. Mai 2017)

Vll ist er ja schon fertig?!
Wer weiß...


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2017)

Darum frag ich ja


----------



## Teich4You (7. Mai 2017)

Was so viel heißen soll wie: Ich gebe alle Infos bekannt, wenn ich es für richtig halte.
Danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## der_odo (7. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Liest sich so, als wärst du auch in Braunschweig gewesen.


Moin,

nee, war in Arnum Aber irgendwie hatten gestern alle Händler Koifest.
So, am Rechner gehts besser als über das smartphone:

Der Karashi ist von marusei, kam letztes Jahr im Spätherbst als Tosai nach Deutschland und ist nun ein junger Nisai mit ca. 40cm (hab nicht gemessen). Er hat das klassische Senfgelb und kein Gemisch aus Wagoi, Benigoi oder ähnlichem . Auf den Bildern wirkt der Koi gelber, als er ist... Soll ja eine Senfbombe werden.
Der Karaschi war der größte Koi in dem Becken mit dem "besten" Wachstumspotential in der Preisklasse. Wollte zuerst einen dickeren nehmen, aber das wird später dann wieder so ein fetter Brocken und meine Chagoi- Planschkuh reicht mir.
Mal schauen, wie sich der/die Gute im Nisaialter weiter entwickelt.

Der Doitsu Showa ist von Maruhide und schwamm im gleichen Becken. Ist auch Ende letzten Jahres als Tosai nach Hannover gekommen und hat ca 33-35cm Länge. Hier geht es mir nicht um Größe, sondern um die Farbverteilung und da hat uns der am besten gefallen.

@Armin: schöner Kuhaku, 67cm und schön langgestreckt, so muss das sein!


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Getreu diesem Motto habe ich Anfang der Woche einen Chagoi Tosai der Marusei Koifarm erworben.
> Laut Händler VHQ. Er wird weitere 12 Monate in einem Azukari Projekt beim Händler bleiben und dann mit etwas Glück als Nisai mit rund 60cm bei mir einziehen wo er dann hoffentlich nach einem weiteren Sommer als +70cm Sansai schwimmt. Soweit der Plan.



Ich habe ja diese Chagoi, schon Anfang März erworben.
2 Stück, welche eigentlich dieses Jahr, hätten einziehen sollen.

Habe mich aber jedoch auch um entschieden, und habe einen storniert und für das ersparte, mir dann auch gleich die Aufzucht bis Juni 18 gegönnt.
Bis dahin, habe ich min. 22 Grad im Teich, damit ich ihn schön weiter aufziehen kann.

Zusätzlich, bin ich parallel noch auf der Suche, nach einem geeigneten Shiro Utsuri.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Mai 2017)

Welche Größe hatte der Marusei  Chagoi Tosai als du ihn gekauft hast??


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

Die Chagoi haben um die 20-25 cm.
12 April, war Importtag. Insgesamt sind es 70 Stück, davon sind die augenscheinlich besten (15), in das Azukari Projekt gekommen.
Ende Mai, gibt es die ersten Fotos der 15 Tosai.
In zeitlichen Abständen, gibt es auch einen Bericht, zur Aufzucht.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Mai 2017)

Na da bin ich aber echt mal gespannt auf die Berichte der Aufzucht.
Dafür würde ich dann einen Extra Beitrag eröffnen.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

Natürlich, kann ich gerne machen.
Hatte ich sowieso vor.

Bestimmt, für einige sehr Interessant.
Aufzucht, wird übrigens auch mit anderen Varietäten durchgeführt.
Welche zuvor vom Händler ausgesucht worden sind.


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

Armin, schöner Kohaku, wenn du keinen Platz mehr hast darfst du den gerne vorbeibringen, nicht das er im Tierheim landet


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Armin, schöner Kohaku, wenn du keinen Platz mehr hast darfst du den gerne vorbeibringen, nicht das er im Tierheim landet



Wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich nehm dir auch dein Utsuri ab.


----------



## der_odo (7. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte auch nach Koientwicklung geschaut, hab aber nix brauchbares gefunden. 
Wäre vor dem Kauf  interessant gewesen, zu sehen, wie sich Koi in der ähnlichen Klasse bei anderen Haltern entwickelt haben. Werden die "nur" 60-70cm groß oder 70-80cm oder knacken Nisai mit 40cm auch die 80er Marke? 
Mein Händler hatte auch Doitsu Nisai mit 45-50cm gehabt. Bei den Tieren ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, die 90er Marke zu knacken. Da muss ich aber erst "anbauen"


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich nehm dir auch dein Utsuri ab.



den schenke ich dir..... 










...habe nämlich keinen.....


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

Bezog sich auch auf den von Armin.


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Doitsu Nisai mit 45-50cm



also meine Doitsu enden meistens bei 60-65cm. das ist aber eigentlich in Foren bekannt.....


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Bezog sich auch auf den von Armin.



ah, bin ich beruhigt.....

dein Chagoi interessiert mich, mal sehen was der bringt. aber eigentlich sind das alles Wachstumswunder, da braucht es nicht viel ausser viel Futter.

hier meine kleine Dame, die im letzten Jahr 92cm hatte....


----------



## der_odo (7. Mai 2017)

Naja, ein Doitsu Nisai Karashi zum Preis eines gleichgroßen Showas mit guter Farbverteilung, da würde ich mir aber mehr von dem Karashi erhoffen als nur 65cm...


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Naja, ein Doitsu Nisai Karashi zum Preis eines gleichgroßen Showas mit guter Farbverteilung, da würde ich mir aber mehr von dem Karashi erhoffen als nur 65cm...



ok, das Karashi hast du nicht erwähnt, oder habe ich das überlesen.... damit kannst du etwas mehr erwarten, da hast du recht!


----------



## der_odo (7. Mai 2017)

Die doits Karashi waren nur interessant für mich, wollte bei Karashi aber einen beschuppten haben, gefällt mir bei den einfarbigen besser. Von den beschuppten hatte er aber "leider" nur die 40cm oder 83cm Tiere gehabt und 3500 wollte ich nicht mal so eben ausgeben
war ja auch fast ein Spontankauf...


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

3500 ist aber auch sportlich..... bin mal gespannt!


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Mai 2017)

He ihr 2 handelt ihr jetzt mit meinen Fischen 

OK Torsten bevor der Kohaku ins Tierheim kommt melde ich mich vorher nochmals
Denke aber das ich da eher ins Altersheim komme



der_odo schrieb:


> Mein Händler hatte auch Doitsu Nisai mit 45-50cm gehabt. Bei den Tieren ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, die 90er Marke zu knacken. Da muss ich aber erst "anbauen



Das hatten wir ja schon einmal.
Die wenigsten Koi bei uns im Teich erreichen eine Größe von 90cm.
Torsten ausgeschlossen 
Aber auch seine werden nicht alle Die 90 knacken.
Da spielt so vieles eine Große Rolle.
Futter Wasserqualität bzw. Werte Temperatur usw.
Selbst bei meinen 2 Kohaku gehe ich nicht von 90cm aus.
Nur was ich gelernt habe ist das ich mir keine Tosai oder Nisai mehr holen werde.
Bei einem Sansai oder Yonsai kann ich mir ziemlich sicher sein wie er sich entwickelt.
Auch hier sollte man schauen das man nicht unbedingt einen fertigen Koi kauft denn wo soll der sich dann noch hin entwickeln?.
Bin sogar gerade am überlegen ob ich bei mir die kleineren ca. 55cm aus sortiere und nur noch 60+ einsetze.
Wird einfach ruhiger im Teich.

Christian pass auf das der Karashi dir dann nicht die Haare vom Kopf frisst 
Ach ja und wenn er dann doch die 90cm knackt:
Teichumbau ist jetzt glaube ich ein neues Hobby


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Koi bei uns im Teich erreichen eine Größe von 90cm.
> Torsten ausgeschlossen



danke..... grins



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Aber auch seine werden nicht alle Die 90 knacken.



vollkommen richtig. auch ich habe welche die einfach nicht wachsen; aber die kriegen bei uns ihren Altersruhesitz.



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Nur was ich gelernt habe ist das ich mir keine Tosai oder Nisai mehr holen werde.
> Bei einem Sansai oder Yonsai kann ich mir ziemlich sicher sein wie er sich entwickelt.



genau das ist der richtige Weg! so mache ich das auch nur noch. Das Tosai zocken bringt nichts. Die Hoffnung das sich daraus was entwickelt ist unterhalb der 50/50.


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> He ihr 2 handelt ihr jetzt mit meinen Fischen
> 
> OK Torsten bevor der Kohaku ins Tierheim kommt melde ich mich vorher nochmals
> Denke aber das ich da eher ins Altersheim komme



das geht schneller als man denkt, ich meine das Altersheim.....


----------



## tommylalido (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo 
Liebe grüße aus dem Fläming.
Mal den Sonntag ausklingenlassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ah, bin ich beruhigt.....
> 
> dein Chagoi interessiert mich, mal sehen was der bringt. aber eigentlich sind das alles Wachstumswunder, da braucht es nicht viel ausser viel Futter.
> 
> ...



Optisch den gleichen habe ich in etwas kleiner bereits im Teich..


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Optisch den gleichen habe ich in etwas kleiner bereits im Teich..



Junge, Mädchen? und wie alt?


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

Mein kleiner Schmuser 
3 Jahre - Geschlecht unbekannt, vermutlich Männlich..
fehlen zu deinem aber wohl fast 40 cm .


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

lass ihm zeit, der dürfte die 70 eigentlich schaffen. meines ist nen Mädel in den Teich gekommen mit 45cm und jetzt 7-jährig, und auch ne schmuseratte


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Mai 2017)

Mal sehn, wie sie sich dieses Jahr machen.
Ist das erste, wo ich ihnen "wärmere" Temperaturen gönne.

Mit 70 cm, wäre ich sehr zufrieden. Selbst wenn nicht, dürfen Sie für immer bleiben.
Habe auch noch den ersten vom Baumarkt im Teich, kleiner Shiro vll. 40 cm, dünn und Männchen.
Da wird nicht mehr viel kommen, aber ..


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch den ersten vom Baumarkt im Teich



ich auch, die dürfen alle bleiben!


----------



## der_odo (7. Mai 2017)

2-3 sollen bei mir weichen. Es ist ein Teil der ersten Koi, die ich günstig als Tosai gekauft hatte und sich nicht annähernd so entwickelt haben wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte.
Dabei geht es nicht um Größe,  sondern um Gesamterscheinung bzw. verhalten.
Z.B. gebe ich einen kleinen Doitsu Kohaku nicht her, da der Kleine niedlich ist und sich wacker hält, trotz seiner knapp 35cm mit 4 Jahren.

Bei dem Karashi würden mir 60-70cm auch locker reichen und das sollte der schaffen. Hauptsache, er wird handzahm wie mein Chagoi und mein Hi Utsuri!


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Mai 2017)

Du brauchst eigentlich nur einen der richtig handzahm ist und viel Geduld.
Dann kommen die anderen mit der zeit auch an die Hand.


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

Karashi sind wie Chagoi, fast noch schlimmer. Die sind ratzfatz an der Hand (sofern du Futter drin hast).


----------



## der_odo (7. Mai 2017)

Das stimmt. Die anderen sind auch zahmer geworden. Aber nicht so zahm wie die beiden Kollegen. Den Hi Utsuri kann ich sogar aus demWasser heben.

@Armin: wenn der Karashi so gefraßig wie der Chagoi wird brauche ich Großpackung Hakari Futter.
Wenn ich dann mir selbst nur noch Wasser und Brot leisten kann, steige ich auf Alcote 15kg Sack um!


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

Ochiba sind auch die zahmen das funktioniert auch fast immer....

guck mal Coppens-Futter, OSW-Mix, das ist gut und günstig und erfüllt alles das was es soll. Kriegen meine nur.


----------



## der_odo (8. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Ochiba sind auch die zahmen das funktioniert auch fast immer....



Hi,
Aber nur fast!
Habe mir extra beim 1. Koikauf einen Ochiba wegen Wachstum und Zutrauligkeit gekauft und das ging voll daneben. Der futtert wie ein Spatz,ist dementsprechend klein geblieben und von handzahm ist er weit entfernt. Ich würde sagen, dass er von allen meiner Koi am wenigsten auf den Menschen reagiert.
Mittlerweile ist es auch zu 95% nur noch ein Soragoi...

Hab gerade Wasserwechsel gemacht. Hatte auf einmal Probleme mit Nitrit. Vielleicht ist der Filter wegen dem Abschleimen etwas überfordert...
Auf jeden Fall will der Karashi alle Luftblasen fressen. Wird mir schwer fallen eine Woche nicht zu füttern.


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Wird mir schwer fallen eine Woche nicht zu füttern.



besser ist, nicht hingucken, dann tut es nicht so weh!



der_odo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es auch zu 95% nur noch ein Soragoi...



vielleicht ist das der Grund das er nicht so handzahm ist. mein doits ochiba kann ich mit seinen 75cm aus dem Teich heben und in die Wanne setzen!


----------



## Teich4You (8. Mai 2017)

Meine bescheidene Bande 2x Ochiba, 1x Chagoi und 1xMukashi sind durch die Bank total verfressen.
Wenn sie könnten würden die glaube ich 24h durchfressen.
Die drehen fast total ab wenn ich in das Becken gucke und betteln rum wie wilde Tosai und überschlagen sich.
Dabei gibt es 4 mal täglich was.
Ich versuche es bisher zu vermeiden richtig mit der Hand zu füttern und in das Wasser zu fassen. 
Habe immer Bedenken wegen Keimen oder irgendwas.
Aber ich wette 100pro das sie es auch aus der Hand nehmen würden.
Mal sehen ob Sie das Verhalten mit in den Teich übernehmen.


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe immer Bedenken wegen Keimen oder irgendwas.



mal nur als Tipp:
https://www.hygi.de/bode_sterillium...BXaGkzoRhI_WmSpmTS6LS3fdum7ny4jfeYaAuPp8P8HAQ

gut und ausreichend auf die Hände verteilen, ca. 30 Sekunden einwirken lassen und danach viel Spaß mit dem Füttern aus der Hand!!!


----------



## Michael H (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Ist ja Geil . Ihr Desinfiziert nicht echt eure Hände bevor ihr eure Koi streichelt . 

Und ich schmeiß einfach so Regenwürmer, die ich zufällig ausgrabe in den Teich ohne die erst mal getestet zu haben . Vorallem  ich hab die bisher immer mit bloßen Hände angefasst.


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist ja Geil . Ihr Desinfiziert nicht echt eure Hände bevor ihr eure Koi streichelt .
> 
> Und ich schmeiß einfach so Regenwürmer, die ich zufällig ausgrabe in den Teich ohne die erst mal getestet zu haben . Vorallem  ich hab die bisher immer mit bloßen Hände angefasst.



tja, das ist der Unterschied von Teich und Innenhälterung! Teich verkraftet den Wurm und die damit verbundenen Keime schnell, eine Innenhälterung kann da ganz schnell durch kippen!


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist ja Geil . Ihr Desinfiziert nicht echt eure Hände bevor ihr eure Koi streichelt .
> 
> Und ich schmeiß einfach so Regenwürmer, die ich zufällig ausgrabe in den Teich ohne die erst mal getestet zu haben . Vorallem  ich hab die bisher immer mit bloßen Hände angefasst.



Auf die Idee, bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen.
Wasch mir sogar mal die Hände im Teich 

Bei mir __ fliegen auch, teilweise noch mit Erde behaftete Regenwürmer in den Teich.
Zu 90 %, verfüttere ich Sie auch mit der Hand.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Mai 2017)

Wer mal richtig infizierte Koi mit ekligen tiefen Fleischwunden hatte wie ich, ist da einfach vorsichtiger indem was er tut. Mag sein das es alles auch so geht. Aber ich bin da jetzt einfach vorsichtiger.


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Teich



Teich ist keine Innenhälterung, oder welchen Buchstaben hast du an dem Wort nicht verstanden?


----------



## PyroMicha (8. Mai 2017)

Bei uns im Teich bleibt alles wie es ist.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2017)

Ich darf seit heute offiziell zwei weitere Neuzugänge verbuchen.
Bleiben allerdings auch noch vorerst beim Händler.
Beide Nisai.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN8qb9n4oNY&feature=youtu.be_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wzlGWq5Pn4_


----------



## tosa (9. Mai 2017)

der Kohaku ist gut, beim Ginrin Karashi ist abzuwarten wie er sich entwickelt!

Aber sehr gut ausgesucht.


----------



## koiteich1 (9. Mai 2017)

da bin ich bei tosa
Der Kohaku ist recht gut
Scheint aber so das er hinten leicht einfällt was bedeuten kann (muss aber nicht)das er einen Sackarsch bekommt.
Sieht man erst wenn er Größer wird und dann in die breite geht.
Aber 65-70cm draue ich dem zu.
Ich liebe Kohaku 

Kann das sein das der Kohaku 2 Schimi hat?
habe auch so ein Kohaku der zur Schimibildung neigt.
Meist sind es die die ein tiefes Rot haben

Dem Karashi traue ich nicht soviel zu.
Der Kopf ist etwas zu spitz und die Schwanzwurzel etwas dünn.
Soll keine Kritik sein sondern nur meine Meinung.
Ich kaufe mir auch die Koi die mir gefallen und ein anderer sagt was haste da für eine Grotte gekauft


----------



## der_odo (10. Mai 2017)

Das ist ja eine ähnliche wie bei mir!
Nur das mein rotweißer noch schwarz hat und nackig ist und beim Karashi fehlen bei mir dafür die Glanzschuppen.
Ich finde die Auswahl gut. Okay Ginrin wächst Nicht so enorm wie normale Karashi, ein "paar" cm wird er wohl noch machen!

Was erhoffst du dir an Endgröße Oder ist das vollkommen wumpe?


----------



## Teich4You (10. Mai 2017)

Meine Fische spielen sicher nicht in der Champions League.
2-3 kleine Schimi sind mir persönlich auch egal, wenn die Gesamterscheinung stimmt.
Auf solche Details kommt es mir nicht an.
Am Ende entscheidet auch der Preis, ob es mir der Fisch wert ist, was bei den beiden eine doch entscheidende Rolle gespielt hat.
Vom Karashi erhoffe ich mir natürlich etwas mehr Volumen in den nächsten Jahren und das er vll auch die 70cm knackt.
Ich persönlich bin zB nicht bereit in Sansai oder ältere zu investieren, weil ich vom Wachstum des Fisch auch noch was mitbekommen möchte, selbst wenn es eine Art zocken ist und keine Garantie gibt, das eine Wunschgröße erreicht wird.


----------



## tosa (10. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Fische spielen sicher nicht in der Champions League.
> 2-3 kleine Schimi sind mir persönlich auch egal, wenn die Gesamterscheinung stimmt.
> Auf solche Details kommt es mir nicht an.
> Am Ende entscheidet auch der Preis, ob es mir der Fisch wert ist, was bei den beiden eine doch entscheidende Rolle gespielt hat.
> ...



sie müssen dir gefallen, das ist das wichtigste! Spaß wirst du mit haben...... und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung!

betr. des Karashi:
da mußt du beim Kauf auf die Kieferspalte achten, also die Schnauze, die Kiemendeckel, Kopfform, die Unterschiede siehst du selber schon zwischen Kohaku und karashi im direkten Vergleich. Das ist nur mal ein Hinweis. Dazu das was Achim gesagt hat, Sackarsch ist Ansichtssache, mich persönlich stört es nicht wenn der Rest des Fisches gut ist. Shimi könnte man wegbekommen (für den den es stört, aber auch das ist Ansichtssache).


----------



## tosa (10. Mai 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> rotweißer noch schwarz hat und nackig ist



du meinst bestimmt Doitsu Showa oder Doitsu Sanke.


----------



## der_odo (10. Mai 2017)

Moin.
Jupp, meinte meinen neuen Doitsu showa. Hab ich vor ca 20 Posts hier vorgestellt!


----------



## Teich4You (26. Mai 2017)

Habe nochmal Videomaterial der beiden bekommen, wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe2O6V8w_a8_


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Mai 2017)

Moin, nachdem die Goldfische ausgezogen sind,insgesamt 29 Stück, durfte 
Bine  Maja einziehen.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Och Mathias, das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen. 
Komme ihn dann demnächst abholen,  schon mal.


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2017)

Ne ne auf den hab ich schon Bedarf angemeldet.


----------



## koile (26. Mai 2017)

Hier mal einige Aktuelle Bilder meiner Ruhezone.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

N


Thundergirl schrieb:


> Ne ne auf den hab ich schon Bedarf angemeldet.


Na gut du bekommst ihn im Winter und ich im Sommer


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> N
> 
> Na gut du bekommst ihn im Winter und ich im Sommer


Ähm nö.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Aber bei dir muss er imm er nur fassten


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber bei dir muss er imm er nur fassten



Aber doch nicht seit dem die Goldfische ausgezogen sind. Da bleibt doch mehr für den Rest.


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Mai 2017)

So konnte leider auch mal wieder nicht wieder stehen 
Neuzugang:
Danishi Showa 4 Jahre Male 68 cm
der fängt jetzt an das schwarz durch zu drücken und da ist noch ganz schön was unterlegt.
der Kerl ist Handzahm und eine richtige Fressmaschine.
Kann auch noch was auf dem Body gebrauchen.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Aug. 2017)

Hallöchen,

hab mich doch tatsächlich getraut einen echten Japaner meinen Fischen unterzujubeln 
Man fängt ja klein an  die halbe Portion ist ein Kawarigoi, naja nicht der Ferrari aber haben musste ich ihn trotzdem


----------



## Teich4You (5. Aug. 2017)

Schöne Farbe, gefällt mir!


----------



## axel120470 (5. Aug. 2017)

Meine Neuzugänge vor einer Woche. Haben sich gut eingelebt. Mal schaun was aus den kleinen wird .


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (6. Aug. 2017)

Ja Ida so geht's los, erst einer dann noch einer usw....... 
Dann Freunde dich schon mal mit Spaten und Schubkarre an denn es wird eng.

LG Heike


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Aug. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> hab mich doch tatsächlich getraut einen echten Japaner meinen Fischen unterzujubeln
> Man fängt ja klein an  die halbe Portion ist ein Kawarigoi, naja nicht der Ferrari aber haben musste ich ihn trotzdem
> ...



Von Koishop ?
Sieht optisch vom Bild her, so aus ..


----------



## Ida17 (6. Aug. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Von Koishop ?


Wenn Du den aus Oberhausen meinst, ja 



Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Dann Freunde dich schon mal mit Spaten und Schubkarre an denn es wird eng


Der Gartenschlauch wurde schon mehrmals zur Bemessung des neuen Teichs zweckentfremdet  
nächstes Jahr geht es wirklich los, da gibt's kein Pardon! Sobald der Frost vorbei ist, ich hoffe auf Ende Februar


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Aug. 2017)

Dirk Ottlik - http://www.koishop.de/


----------



## Ida17 (6. Aug. 2017)

Genau den  ist an für sich ganz nett zumal es nicht weit weg ist und ich dem Tier eine lange Fahrt ersparen konnte.
Der Kleine macht einen guten Eindruck, frisst und schwimmt bei den "Großen" mit, meine Güte der Größte ist auch schon +40cm ... oder mehr? Es wird Zeit!


----------



## axel120470 (17. Aug. 2017)

Mein heutiger Neuankömmling. Konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen. 24 cm groß der kleine.


----------



## wander-falke (17. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich hab früher auch mal Kreisklasse gespielt


Öhm, was spiele ich dann ?


----------



## Ida17 (18. Aug. 2017)

@axel: den hättest Du mir gleich so hübsch verpackt auch per Express zuschicken können


----------



## axel120470 (18. Aug. 2017)

@Ida17  : Das nächste mal


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2017)

Hi Axel,

3-4 Shusui in der Größe und 1 Asagi um 50cm hat der "Teich-Nachbar" die Tage auch abzugeben

daneben auch Goldrotfedern, __ Sonnenbarsche, Rotaugen, Güstern und fette __ Döbel von 40-50cm


MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Frank.
Erstmal Danke für das Angebot. Da mein Teich dieses Jahr erst fertig geworden ist wollte ich eigentlich erstmal nicht so viele Kois einsetzen. Ich habe jetzt 6 Stück. 
Weißt Du ob es sich bei den lieben Tierchen um Nachzuchten handelt ? Und wieviel sie ungefähr kosten sollen? Kopfkratz. Ich bin echt am überlegen . 

Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Aug. 2017)

Hi Axel,

wenn Du meine Koi meinst

gekauft hab ich sie als Japankoi, sind halt wie die meißten im "normalen" Teichfischhandel keine besonders reinen Farbformen - einer der ehemals asagifarbigen Shusui z.B ist letztes Jahr komplett rot mit schwarzblauen Spiegelschuppen geworden

Geld will ich dafür keins haben, Hauptsache sie bekommen ein nettes, neues Zuhause (sonst müßten sie mit in den Feuerlöschteich)

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (22. Aug. 2017)

Hi Frank.

Oh mann. Da stand ich aber gehörig auf der Leitung. "Teich-Nachbar" bist Du ja. 

Wenn Du noch bis nächste Woche warten kannst? Dann würde ich mal vorbei schauen. 

Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2017)

Hi Axel,

die 4-5 Koi kann ich ein paar Tage im "Kinderpool" zwischenparken


----------



## axel120470 (23. Aug. 2017)

Hi Frank.

Alles Klar. Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich alle nehme. Da hat meine Frau Mitsprache Recht. Und ich weiß noch nicht wie ich die lieben transportiere.
Freu mich schon Dich kennen zu lernen 
Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2017)

Hi Axel,

ist leider 1 Koi weniger, Der rote Shusui mit den schwarzblauen Schuppen war leider zusammen mit einem der __ Döbel auf die Idee gekommen mal "ins Gras zu beißen". Waren trotz Netz aus dem Pool gesprungen und lagen auf der Wiese.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Aug. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> ist leider 1 Koi weniger, Der rote Shusui mit den schwarzblauen Schuppen war leider zusammen mit einem der __ Döbel auf die Idee gekommen mal "ins Gras zu beißen". Waren trotz Netz aus dem Pool gesprungen und lagen auf der Wiese.


Shice. 
Scheint dieses Jahr ein Volkssport zu sein.


----------



## axel120470 (24. Aug. 2017)

Hi Frank,

dann muss ich mich wohl beeilen, bevor sie alle raus springen 
Habe die se Woche Bereitschaft, sonst würde ich jetzt schon kommen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2017)

Hi Axel,

haben die 3 Koi den Umzug in den stabilen Mülltüten nach Dillenburg gut verkraftet?

mein Teich hat sich die Nacht bei den Gewittern mit Regen von fast 40l/qm2 weiter gefüllt (um weitere 25cm)

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (26. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Frank.
Ja, die lieben"kleinen" haben denTransport gut überstanden. Fressen schon wie verrückt. Nochmal ganz ganz herzlichen Dank. Sitze gerade am Teich und genieße den Anblick. Du hast mir eine sehr große Freude mit Deinem Geschenk gemacht.
Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## der_odo (30. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

mein Karashi (vor schätzungsweise 20 Posts vorgestellt) geht es prächtig. Er ist zwar verfressen und handzahm aber anscheinend kann er nicht sonderlich gut gucken. Ist das bei Akame Karashi immer/häufiger so? Er findet nicht immer auf Anhieb das Futter. Perlen, die 20cm weiter weg an der Oberfläche schwimmen, nimmt er nicht wahr. Wenn ich an den Teich komme, braucht er manchmal seine zeit, bis er mich entdeckt hat. Die anderen sind dann schon nach vorne gekommen.
Naja, was solls. Ist trotzdem ein liebenswerter Kollege. In der 2. Juni- Woche ist er mit ca. 42cm in den Teich gezogen, dann hatte die Koi Pünkchenkrankheit und mussten behandelt werden. Jetzt hat er um die 50cm(Hab den Zollstock unter Wasser neben den Koi gehalten, war ihm ein bisschen unbehaglich, deswegen kann ich nur schätzen)
Aber 8cm in ca. 3 Monaten und das bei dem moderaten Wetter geht eigentlich. Hatte nur wenige Tage 22°C im Teich und drüber ist die Temperatur nicht gegangen...

Hab jetzt beschlossen eine Winter-Innenhälterung zu bauen, damit ich den Karashi und den d. Showa noch länger füttern kann. Der Filter läuft seit heute!


----------



## der_odo (29. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

den Filter für die Winterhältung (2.300l) habe ich gut gefüttert. (Mulm aus der Helixkammer des Teichfilters + in Teebeutel verpacktes Koifutter als Futter für den Filter)

Letzten Samstag sind dann 4 Koi aus dem Teich eingezogen: Karashi (marudo), doitsu shiro Utsuri, doitsu showa und tancho Sanke.
Ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe mir beim Koihändler noch nen nisai Doitsu Karashi von yagenji geholt!

Die beiden Karashis sind mit ca. 50cm gleich groß. Der doitsu ist Nisai, der beschuppte mittlerweile sansai.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die beiden sich entwickeln. Wäre ja "traurig", wenn der günstige beschuppte genau so gut oder besser wachsen würde als der "teure" doistu Karashi!.
Von dem kleinen showa (nisai; ca.37cm) und dem doitsu shiro (mind. sansai; ca 48cm) erhoffe ich mir auch ein paar cm, da kommt es mir aber nicht so darauf an. Der tancho ist mit 50cm zwar auch noch in der Wachstumsphase, aber der sitzt hauptsächlich in der Innenhälterung, da er Anfang des Jahres EMS hatte...

Die Filterbakterien haben sich langsam an den Salzgehalt gewöhnt, Werte sind seit gestern nach dem WW nicht gestiegen und es wurde zum 1. Mal gefüttert. Nun wird das Wasser schrittweise auf 20-22°C erhöht.

(Showa + Karashi ist ein Foto vom Juni 2017)


----------

